

Is Anything Better Than Rice to Fix a Wet iPhone? - flavmartins
http://allthingsd.com/20130912/rescuing-water-damaged-devices-is-there-a-better-fix-than-rice/?mod=atd_reviewbox

======
bruceb
I had my iphone go in to a pool. I did put it in rice but that didn't work I
watched some youtube videos and opened it up. It took a couple hours as you
have to be careful and do it slowly but I am glad it did. Inside a touch of
corrosion had started. Had I just left it then maybe it would have wrecked the
phone eventually. I wiped it it away with rubbing alcohol and dried it out. I
resembled it. It didn't work at first but then I charged it and it worked fine
and continued to with no problems.

Depending on your time it might be cheaper to pay for it to have it done but I
wanted to learn a little more about the inside of the iphone so for me it was
worth. You do run the risk of breaking it but if you are slow and steady you
should be fine.

------
levis
I dropped an iphone 4 into a lake this summer. After burying it in rice for a
few hours, it's screen didn't respond to touch and the camera flash was
always-on.

Opening the back, and moving a household vacuum around the circuity for ~20
minutes fixed it perfectly.

------
eulerphi
No need to waste money on a "beasty bag."

Desiccants are the generic name for water-removing substances:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desiccant](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desiccant)

Amazon has silica gel (the most common desiccant) at $13 per 25-pack of 3"x1"
10 gram bags. That's a crap ton of desiccant.
[http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B003DKQB02/B004D9R9OM...](http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B003DKQB02/B004D9R9OM-20)

